# "She's Your McQUEEEEENNN to BEEEEEE...."



## neezer (May 24, 2008)

Hope you enjoy this tutorial! 
Products used:

MAC Studio Tech NW45
Mac Studio Stick NW45
MAC MSF in New Vegas
MAC Studio Finish Concealer in NW 40
Velvetone Brow Pencil
Nile E/s
Pagan e/s
Newly Minted e/s
Plumage e/s
Jasmine e/s
Starlet Kiss l/g
Ms. Fizz Dazzleglass
MAC Lashes #7
MAC brushes: 222,224,239,208, 116
Italian Buffer Brush from Coastal Scents

Now let's begin....start with a clean moisturized face....i use Moisturelush from MAC:






(yes this is me lmao!)

After that tis' time for foundation! I puse the Studio stick in "concealer spots" and go back with a little studio Tech to finish a smooth texture on the skin!:












Studio Tech & Studio Stick foundation being applied and smoothed with an Italian Badger Buffer Brush from Coastal Scents (a CHARM!):





Finished looks:







Next The Brows...........DUN DUN DUNNNNNN...lol...using the Velvetone Brow Pencil "fill in' where you need to fill...and be patient but if you need to get extra with it, then go for it! the next step will clean that up for you







Finished "before" brows:







Next using a 208 Brush (thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) clean up and "construct" the shape of the brow that you like....me...i like a high arch with a small slant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:







Finished look for brows:


















Now we are ready to start the eyeshadowwwww! so the first step...we will use MAC's Otherwordly Paint pot as a base for the eyes:




WE HOLD A SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT....I HAVE FIGURED OUT TO MAKE THESE PICTURES SMALLER SO YOU WONT HAVE TO LOOK AT MY JOLLY FACE LOL! (but some of them still will be a ilttle larger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Next Step, take Nile e/s from the McQueen Collection and put in the inner corner of your eyelid using the 239. Go as high up as you like, personally i like em high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## pinkkitty08 (May 24, 2008)

Great tut and I love the title!!


----------



## xxkandiekcxx (May 24, 2008)

I think this is beautiful! You did such an awesome job!


----------



## ballerino (May 24, 2008)

you're beautiful! well done, bold blues done v nicely


----------



## sofabean (May 24, 2008)

lol "BAM!" haha that was cute! the MSF looks really good on your cheeks!


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2008)

Those colors look gorgeous on you!  Great job!


----------



## Margolicious (May 24, 2008)

Very thorough tut! Nice job


----------



## MACATTAK (May 24, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## kristina ftw! (May 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for this, I love it! I don't have anything from the McQueen-collection, but I'm going to try something similar with what I already have.
Oh, and you are seriously _the _cutest thing ever!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 24, 2008)

you are too cute ...i love your smile and the colors are so bright ..great Tut!


----------



## nunu (May 24, 2008)

so gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (May 24, 2008)

great tut


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 24, 2008)

what a cute look and a great tut!


----------



## Ciara (May 24, 2008)

i love this tut ... 
i like how you filled in your brows
and those colors just pop on you.

you got my vote!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (May 24, 2008)

Awesome tut! Thanks so much for sharing sweetie! You have such a gorgeous face and beautiful smile!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 25, 2008)

very nice.. i like it


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 25, 2008)

omg I lovvvvvve this!  I need to find some McQueen products lol.  I feel so bad passing them up when they were released haha what was I thinking?!  So cute I love how you do your brows. Very informative tutorial


----------



## delidee32 (May 25, 2008)

These colors look gorgeous on you


----------



## Dollheart (May 27, 2008)

i LOOOOVE your eyebrows! great tut ^_^ xlaniex


----------



## cocodivatime (May 28, 2008)

Love this.  What a fun tutorial.   I love the trick that you did by cleaning up your brows.  Sheez.  I have so much to learn.

_Great job!!!!!_

Hmm.  New Vegas, eh?


----------



## vcanady (May 28, 2008)

This is gorgeous!!! I wish I had stuff from Mcqueen, especially that PP!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! I loved the McQueen colours


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (May 28, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2008)

Great look and great tutorial! Thanks.


----------



## fafinette21 (May 28, 2008)

bright and awesome! super cute pics.


----------



## tsukiyomi (May 29, 2008)

Super pretty!


----------



## talste (May 29, 2008)

Such a pretty look! Love the colours and your eyebrows !!


----------



## lsperry (May 29, 2008)

Oooh, I like the look and your technique. Simply GORGEOUS!


----------



## neezer (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you everyone Sooooo much for the comments and those who voted for me


----------



## amharold (Jun 3, 2008)

very cute. this was fun to.. watch.. look at.. whatevr!! loved it! you are funny and very cute!


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 3, 2008)

omgggg you areso so pretty and look like a ton of fun!


----------



## slowdear (Jun 4, 2008)

You look very gorgeous. I love this tutorial!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 4, 2008)

Very wonderful. I love "Coming To America"


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jun 8, 2008)

Gorgeous! Thanks for the tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have a really beautiful smile btw


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 9, 2008)

Very very nice!!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 9, 2008)

soo beautiful, and you're gorgeous!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 12, 2008)

i luv u, ur so cute and very talented in the MU department lol


----------



## Maricza (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 12, 2008)

you're so pretty.. im gonna try this  "eyebrow technique"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you plz tell me what number are you eyelashes, that you used for this look? thx


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Jun 12, 2008)

Gorgeous girl and a beautiful look!


----------



## neezer (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Very wonderful. I love "Coming To America"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
lol well i try! lol!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissmypinkstar* 

 
_Gorgeous! Thanks for the tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have a really beautiful smile btw_

 
thank you love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexiesupagirl* 

 
_you're so pretty.. im gonna try this  "eyebrow technique"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you plz tell me what number are you eyelashes, that you used for this look? thx_

 

Number 7's from MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thank you everyone


----------



## PMBG83 (Jun 14, 2008)

This is so hot!


----------



## sonya214 (Jun 15, 2008)

i wish i could rock false lashes like u!! this is really a beautiful look!!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 9, 2008)

After seeing this tut I went and ordered the badger buffer brush!

Thanks for the rec and of course the tut


----------



## lalaa (Sep 19, 2008)

I like! Very nice


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 25, 2008)

I dont see the pictures


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah I cant see the pics either... :-(


----------



## Patricia (Dec 26, 2008)

oooh please fix this tut


----------



## ruthless (Dec 27, 2008)

Where are the pics?


----------



## willowfaery (Dec 28, 2008)

It's sooooooooo not fair............... I wanna see


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 28, 2008)

:-( I can't see them either.


----------

